# How long does Epsom salt take to work?



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

My new girl Melody appears, from my best guess, to be constipated (won't eat, bloated stomach, floats on her side at the top of the water). She was a little bloated when I got her, but I thought that was from eating too much too fast at the store. I don't know how it's gotten worse, seeing as how she won't eat anything for me. :-?

Last night I put her in a bare-bottomed gallon container with a teaspoon of Epsom salt, and this morning her balance seems to be improved. She's swimming around a lot better, but she still looks bloated and there isn't any waste at the bottom of the tank. 

How long does Epsom salt take to fully work? Is there anything else I can do? I've heard varying reports on the pea treatment (It works! No, it doesn't work! You shouldn't feed bettas vegetables anyway!) so I've decided not to try that right now. Unless it really would help...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Depending on the whats, whys, how long.....it can take 24h to a week if it is constipation and not something else
I would also do 100% daily water changes with the Epsom salt 1tsp/gal in the QT


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

Try feeding your betta some Daphnia Great for helping with constipation issues (if you can get them to eat it


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

@karlhague, is that easy to find in pet stores? 

I changed the water today and added another teaspoon of salt. Melody is very active and seems interested in food. I'm going to look at the store to see if they have any of the kind you suggested. 

She's still bloated, but she definately looks better.  Maybe I'll be able to cure her soon.


----------

